# Dual PID Controller



## jbolt (Jul 29, 2018)

A small project I have had the parts for a while now. The only machining was the cutouts in the steel sheet metal enclosure which I did on my little CNC router. 1/8" carbide endmill, 8k spindle and 3 inches perminute at a cut depth of .01"

The idea is to have a universal controller that can be used across several devices. 

Today I used it while heat treating a custom tool to control a hot plate to preheat quench oil and a small oven for anealing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 29, 2018)

Yep, I did the same thing.   These controllers are amazingly inexpensive ($13 or so as I recall).   I used one to switch a 100 watt lightbulb inside an ice chest to brew Kombucha at just the right temperature.


----------

